# Oink Link and weather



## wittdog (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is the link to the Pumpkin Patch… http://www.greatpumpkinfarm.com/
Here is a link to the weather forecast for the weekend…Friday is looking a little dicey but Sat and Sunday look good
http://www.wgrz.com/weather/#


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 27, 2007)

I like this better http://www.wivb.com/global/Story.asp?s=6724455  We may dodge the rain Friday. Sautrday should be okay.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW Pigs.......43 Saturday night...put another log on the fire!!!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 27, 2007)

Just finished packing everything up (In the Rain), I'm hot wet and dirty and sore...but I can't wait till tomarrow...


----------



## wittdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Just finished packing and we are off...into a Thunderstorm.....


----------

